# Burger Night



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Can hardly grill a burger now without adding bacon egg and cheese. Dang you Paula Deen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I bought some big portabello mushroom caps a while back. I sliced them thick and brushed them with olive oil and spices and grilled them with the burgers. I topped the burger with cheese and mushrooms and it was the best burger I ever ate. Ever try that?? Makes an incredible cheeseburger. 

I bet egg would make it even better. I got the idea from a girl I used to work with. She was a vegetarian and ate portabella burgers. She grilled the entire cap and ate it on a bun like a cheese burger. I just added the burger to the mushroom sandwich. Dang fine eating.

Darin

Darin


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I know in Pittsburg PA(BOOOO!) they put eggs on their Burgers too;Dam Steelers Fans.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

eggs are also on the burger at red robin resturant....


----------

